# Semen vs. EWCM



## coloradomom (Jul 5, 2002)

I feel silly not even knowing the answer to this...but does semen stretch like EWCM?


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I clicked on this thread hoping someone had already answered, not noticing there were no replies yet!

I think semen and fertile mucous are supposed to be similar because they serve the same function -- provide easy transportation for sperm.


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

http://forums.ovusoft.com/tm.asp?m=4992449&p=1&tmode=6

Here's a great thread on this that I just read the other day








Hope it helps you!


----------



## coloradomom (Jul 5, 2002)

Excellent! Thank you Applepiebaby!!









Another question...reason for my first question is that (TMI ahead







) when I went to the bathroom yesterday I felt really wet so I wiped before I peed and there was a LARGE quanity of clear fluid and it streched quite far, now this was 5-6 hours after DH and I bd and I had gone to the bathroom a few other times between bd'ing and this bathroom trip - do you think it could have been EWCM?

I also had copious amounts of EWCm on 11/6







: I do not have a clue what my body is doing.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

In a situation like that you want to do the water test. EWCM will sort of ball up and sink to the bottom and semen will float (with possibly some of it hanging down into the water). Also you can take true EWCM out of the water and still be able to stretch it. HTH


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm just curious; how long does semen stay up there? I had some EWCM two days after BDing, and I'm wondering if that could be semen.

Thanks!

Ashley


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

I think it can stay quite awhile... aside from the water test, on that same link I showed you before there was a thread about it and they talked about smelling it LOL


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

Eh, doesn't help much as I have a low sense of smell and a bad cold right now.

I'm starting to think that what I saw was semen because I'm all dried up now (sorry for the TMI). Well, hopefully that means we caught the egg before I got sick.

Thanks for the help,

Ashley


----------

